# When to test after Pregnyl?



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I have my OTD on Friday 15/4 and have had a bit of bleeding today. My nurse thinks it could be implantation as long as it eases off but I don't want to get my hopes up. I am on day 9 after 3day embryo transfer (12 days after ovulation). I was going to maybe do a HPT tomorrow to see if anything shows up. I had an injection of 1500 Pregnyl (hcg) last wed 6/4. Would that still show in my system on a HPT? Am I far too early to test anyway? Not sure whether to just leave it. Can anyone advise? xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was told that pregnyl can stay in your body for up to 10 days, but if your OTD is Friday then you should be safe testing tomorrow, as you are only a couple of days early.

I tested 12 days from ET and got a BFP and it was geniune BFP.

Good luck.

x


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! And thanks for replying to my other post too! Will see how the bleeding goes tomorrow and maybe test Thursday. So tired with all the anxiety. Scared to go to the loo!! Xx


----------

